# Hard Lemonade



## peppo (11/10/09)

hey guys im new to home brewing and would really like a nice and simple recipe for making alcoholic lemonade, and or lemon lime and bitters. any help would be greatly appreciated
cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (11/10/09)

Welcome peppoto AHB

Try searching the forum. Top right. Search for Doc's Lemonade thread. It's long but worth the read.

Chappo


----------



## manticle (11/10/09)

Search engine is confusing.

Google "lemonade aussiehomebrewer doc"


----------



## D.lycle (29/10/09)

I made the hard lemonade kit. Was very easy to make. I really didnt care for it but chicks seem to love it. My brother made the cranberry lemonade kit and his girlfriend really liked it.

Nick


----------



## bconnery (29/10/09)

manticle said:


> Search engine is confusing.
> 
> Google "lemonade aussiehomebrewer doc"


Or use the google search option here in the site. It does the same thing really but seeing as you are already here, plus you don't have to type aussiehomebrewer, it adds that for you...

Default site search is confusing and I think the reason so many people post saying they did try a search but couldn't find x


----------

